
Super Platforms Will Be Impossible to Break Up - JupiterToMars
https://medium.com/futuresin/super-platforms-will-be-impossible-to-break-up-238cba3c81d5
======
parentheses
I don't agree with this. Humans are capable of leaving incumbents for
something better, safer, more convenient, more provate, etc.

Our current value system is the cause of this evolution of tech. Changing
value systems of the youth will drive the future - as it did with the current
generation)

